# Safety Tips For Business Women Traveling Alone.



## Linda Liulo (Sep 15, 2016)

A great number of people gets a little nervous or anxious when it comes to travelling alone, whether for business or just for pleasure. And with the increasing number of single women travelers across the world, being prepared to face and overcome all types of traveling issues is essential, and even more important if it's your first time doing it.

So here are some useful tips to consider if you want to make your solo travelling experience a more pleasant one.

*Know Where You Are Going.*
Surf the internet a little bit about your destination; search for things like food, dress code, the weather (check this web site for accurate forecasts - AccuWeather.com) and laws of the country you are visiting- in some countries it is illegal to carry pepper sprays. If you are already there and need some directions, instead of asking local people, try asking the hotel staff, they will help you avoid places that are deemed as unsafe.

*If you're flying.*
You know that taking a taxi to the airport is not always the best option, so if you want to take your car there you can use an on-parking airport or a Cheap Off-Airport Parking. Choosing the second option will give you the best parking rates (you can save up to 50% over the airport parking rates) and you will have your own car when you return from your trip.

*Avoid Taxis. *
They may seem like a cheap and quick option. However, you won't know if they are taking the correct way or if they are even safe. A far better option is booking in advance with legitimate companies online. There are some great airport transportation services online like Shuttlewizard . On this website, you don't need to shop around because they already do it for you. Additionally, they only allow providers in their system that have passed stringent security rules. You can travel rest assured that someone has looked behind the company and driver that you hired.

*Choose Accommodation Wisely:*
Search for the location, rooms available, services, menu options and then the price. You can find some great deals using online services like lastminute.com or (my favorite) airbnb.com. One great advice is speaking with the hotel manager before booking if you're interested in staying - they will offer you a better service and might even offer some extra deals.

 ♥


----------

